# Red Dead Redemption



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

L'ho visto a 19€, il gioco merita? Dai, esprimete pregi, difetti etc etc.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Marzo 2013)

Non serve elencare né meriti, né difetti. Prendilo e basta. A quella cifra poi.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Ok


----------



## esjie (16 Marzo 2013)

Ci ho giocato fino a un mesetto fà. Prendilo assolutamente.


----------



## Miro (17 Marzo 2013)

E lo chiedi pure? 

Io non l'ho apprezzato del tutto perchè non mi piace il western, ma rimane un capolavoro, senza dubbio nella top five dei giochi di questa gen.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

A 20 euro poi, vergognati per la domanda...


----------



## Ale (17 Marzo 2013)

per me è il miglior gioco in assoluto


----------



## Harvey (17 Marzo 2013)

Per me è superiore di gran lunga a GTA IV per dire. Per ora il miglior gioco Rockstar imho, tra l'altro pure i minigiochi tipo dadi bugiardi sono una droga.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Per me è superiore di gran lunga a GTA IV per dire. Per ora il miglior gioco Rockstar imho, tra l'altro pure i minigiochi tipo dadi bugiardi sono una droga.



Sono stra d'accordo. 100 volte superiore ai vari GTA


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Se non sbaglio RDR è stato nominato come GotY (game of the year) 2010. Soldi assolutamente ben spesi, è uno dei videogiochi più belli degli ultimi anni, John Marston è uno dei miei personaggi preferiti di sempre.


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2013)

Un gioco a dir poco C-L-A-M-O-R-O-S-O!A mio avviso nettamente il miglior gioco della storia di Rockstar (superiore pure a San Andreas e Vice City).


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Ho guardato i vostri commenti e qualche trailer  Beh a 19,50 me lo piglio su Amazon allora


----------



## Vinz (17 Marzo 2013)

Il miglior gioco a cui abbia mai giocato. E John Marston, il protagonista, è un personaggio fantastico. Chi ha scritto i dialoghi poi meriterebbe un premio


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Ok ok basta ragazzi  mi arriva tra qualche giorno, smettetela di farmi venire voglia di giocarci


----------



## Miro (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho guardato i vostri commenti e qualche trailer  Beh a 19,50 me lo piglio su Amazon allora



Ma secondo me se ti fai un giro nei negozi lo trovi anche a meno.

Comunque prenditi la GOTY, che include anche il DLC degli zombie.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me se ti fai un giro nei negozi lo trovi anche a meno.
> 
> Comunque prenditi la GOTY, che include anche il DLC degli zombie.



infatti su un altro sito che non posso scrivere quì, l'ho trovato a 10-15 euro


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti su un altro sito che non posso scrivere quì, l'ho trovato a 10-15 euro



Però per MP puoi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però per MP puoi



ora arriva


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2013)

Per quel che mi riguarda è il gioco più bello dell'intera generazione... e ne ho giocati tanti.


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2013)

L'ho cominciato poco fa, ci ho giocato giusto un'oretta, m'ha preso alla grande. L'opzione del tempo che si rallenta è stata una cosa sa *****!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2013)

preso anch'io da qualche giorno, però ci giocherò più in la


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'ho cominciato poco fa, ci ho giocato giusto un'oretta, m'ha preso alla grande. L'opzione del tempo che si rallenta è stata una cosa sa *****!!!



Novità? Ti stai godendo il capolavoro?


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2013)

Si, merita veramente, bellissimo gioco. Certo che mi perdo via a far di tutto e di più e quindi a livello di missioni e di storia vado avanti poco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, merita veramente, bellissimo gioco. Certo che mi perdo via a far di tutto e di più e quindi a livello di missioni e di storia vado avanti poco



insomma una specie di GTA


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> insomma una specie di GTA



Insomma, per certi versi è molto molto diverso da GTA. Con questo è molto più facile perdersi via "a non fare nulla". Almeno per me.


----------



## esjie (6 Aprile 2013)

E' proprio quello il bello, cazzeggiare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

ci ho giocato stamattina...sto alle primissime missioni e ho cazzeggiato un po'...un cane mi stava per uccidere


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2013)

Finito. Fantastico a dir poco.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (7 Maggio 2013)

ma e' vecchissimo o sbaglio?


----------



## Miro (7 Maggio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> ma e' vecchissimo o sbaglio?



E' uscito 3 anni fa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi volevo sapere su per giù quanto mi manca a finirlo...io sono arrivato alla missione dove



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ho salvato Reyes il fidanzato di Luisa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ragazzi volevo sapere su per giù quanto mi manca a finirlo...io sono arrivato alla missione dove
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei in Messico, dopo questo hai ancora tutta la terza zona della mappa... manca ancora tanto, più o meno sei a metà gioco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sei in Messico, dopo questo hai ancora tutta la terza zona della mappa... manca ancora tanto, più o meno sei a metà gioco.



adesso quindi si fa ancora più interessante il gioco??? Per il cazzeggio dove andate di bello? Io non mi metto a uccidere le persone sennò scatta la taglia e non mi va di scappare


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2013)

appena ho letto il nome mi è tornata la voglia di giocarlo ahhaah ..


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sei in Messico, dopo questo hai ancora tutta la terza zona della mappa... manca ancora tanto, più o meno sei a metà gioco.



Beh sei oltre metà gioco tutto sommato, comunque ci son ancora parecchie orette!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> adesso quindi si fa ancora più interessante il gioco??? Per il cazzeggio dove andate di bello? Io non mi metto a uccidere le persone sennò scatta la taglia e non mi va di scappare



Personalmente la terza parte del gioco come storia e ambientazione è quella che ho preferito.

Io al tempo l'ho giocato completamente da "buono", lo trovo più coerente con la storia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Personalmente la terza parte del gioco come storia e ambientazione è quella che ho preferito.
> 
> Io al tempo l'ho giocato completamente da "buono", lo trovo più coerente con la storia.



bene...per il cazzeggio invece?? Fate le missioni secondarie come uccidere gli animali ecc.ecc.?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bene...per il cazzeggio invece?? Fate le missioni secondarie come uccidere gli animali ecc.ecc.?



Al tempo io l' avevo fatto tutto, l'avevo finito al 100% di completamento.... persino le partite a poker, al quale non sono capace di giocare, ma ricordo che ne avevo vinta uno a casaccio e mi era stato sufficiente 

Era una droga questo gioco, spegnere la PS3 era davvero durissima...


----------



## esjie (11 Ottobre 2013)

Io l'unica cosa di cui non ci ho capito na sega erano le mappe del tesoro, infatti l'ho finito al 97%.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ma la versione Zombie l'ha giocata qualcuno?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al tempo io l' avevo fatto tutto, l'avevo finito al 100% di completamento.... persino le partite a poker, al quale non sono capace di giocare, ma ricordo che ne avevo vinta uno a casaccio e mi era stato sufficiente
> 
> Era una droga questo gioco, spegnere la PS3 era davvero durissima...



lol io trovo difficoltà a trovare gli animali e ucciderli...dai addirittura con il coltello è impossibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol io trovo difficoltà a trovare gli animali e ucciderli...dai addirittura con il coltello è impossibile



Dopo ci sono anche gli animali leggendari, uno solo per specie in tutta la mappa (anche se ti dice dove trovarli).

E ancora non hai incontrato le mandrie di orsi. Si, vere e proprie mandrie che ti attaccano


----------



## Stex (11 Ottobre 2013)

e da acquistare questo gioco insomma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo ci sono anche gli animali leggendari, uno solo per specie in tutta la mappa (anche se ti dice dove trovarli).
> 
> E ancora non hai incontrato le mandrie di orsi. Si, vere e proprie mandrie che ti attaccano



looool vengo attaccato da Orsi...quindi prima finisco le missioni secondarie sugli animali e così sblocco quelli leggendari...per vincere quelle missioni devo per forza ucciderli con il coltello?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> looool vengo attaccato da Orsi...quindi prima finisco le missioni secondarie sugli animali e così sblocco quelli leggendari...per vincere quelle missioni devo per forza ucciderli con il coltello?



Se non ricordo male la caccia agli animali leggendari sono le ultimissime missioni secondarie della caccia.
Quindi prima devi farle tutte, comprese le missioni in cui ti dice di usare il coltello. Ma che animale non riesci ad uccidere con il coltello?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male la caccia agli animali leggendari sono le ultimissime missioni secondarie della caccia.
> Quindi prima devi farle tutte, comprese le missioni in cui ti dice di usare il coltello. Ma che animale non riesci ad uccidere con il coltello?



ma sono arrivato alla 3 quando dice di uccidere i lupi...io più di 5 l'ho fatti secchi con il coltello, ma ancora non mi dice niente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma la versione Zombie l'ha giocata qualcuno?


L'ho giocata io ma non l'ho mai finita. Onestamente preferisco la versione originale, quella zombie è carina ma nulla di mirabolante.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)

L'ho comprato anch'io 'sto gioco, e l'ho comprato dopo aver letto il post iniziale. 
Ti ringrazio perchè ho fatto un bell'acquisto, il gioco è grandioso...

L'unica cosa: non ho capito come si batte un cow boy a duello; che sequenza di tasti bisogna premere?


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> L'ho  comprato anch'io 'sto gioco, e l'ho comprato dopo aver letto il post iniziale.
> Ti ringrazio perchè ho fatto un bell'acquisto, il gioco è grandioso...
> 
> L'unica cosa: non ho capito come si batte un cow boy a duello; che sequenza di tasti bisogna premere?



Adesso i tasti di preciso non li ricordo. Comunque quello per sparare muovendo lo stick per la mira, prima che ti dica di sparare ci sono due possibilità, anticipare il colpo o meno. Beh ho notato che solo inizialmente anticipando il colpo m'andava bene, dopodichè le perdevo tutte con quella strategia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Preso ieri al prezzo affare di euro 10.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Preso ieri al prezzo affare di euro 10.



Affarone! Non ti deluderà.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Affarone! Non ti deluderà.



Come longevità com'è ?


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ottimo prezzo, anche a 30 euro valeva la pena  Come longevità è ottima, 30-40 ore te le passi tutte se non parti a bomba solo per fare la storia ma ti perdi via a fare di tutto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ottimo prezzo, anche a 30 euro valeva la pena  Come longevità è ottima, 30-40 ore te le passi tutte se non parti a bomba solo per fare la storia ma ti perdi via a fare di tutto.



Però io ad ammazzare gli animali proprio non ce la faccio


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però io ad ammazzare gli animali proprio non ce la faccio



Ce la farai, si


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però io ad ammazzare gli animali proprio non ce la faccio



all'inizio pure io non volevo ucciderli...poi l'ho fatti fuori senza pietà


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ma che palle sono le missioni quando devi guidare le mandrie? - -' Vanno per conto loro.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma che palle sono le missioni quando devi guidare le mandrie? - -' Vanno per conto loro.



Si son state oggettivamente le uniche missioni che proprio non mi piacciono. Frustranti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ahahha che viscido che è Sethi


----------



## esjie (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ma sei già lì? Non te lo stai godendo appieno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Come ******* se fanno i duelli - -'


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sino ad ora 33 missioni fatte, 40% del gioco completato. MA quante missioni sono :O ?


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

58 della story line. 

Detto questo anche tu non mi dire: Ehhh ma è corto!

 

Bisogna anche capire quanto si gioca al giorno però 

Ho sentito dire anche di GTA5 che è cortissimo, ho giocato quasi 50 ore e sono al 70%! Se poi uno ci gioca 5-6 ore al giorno, tutti i giorni, ti credo che i giochi finiscono subito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> 58 della story line.
> 
> Detto questo anche tu non mi dire: Ehhh ma è corto!
> 
> ...



No affatto, quale corto  E' lunghissimo, poi ora sto facendo solo le missioni della story line non quelle secondarie.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

lol io sto ancora a carissimo amico


----------



## esjie (30 Ottobre 2013)

E' più bello fare le missioni secondarie nel mentre, poi ti rimane anche la suspense della storia durante il giorno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Stupenda la missione di Luisa Fontana quando devi piazzare le bombe per far saltare i due carri


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> E' più bello fare le missioni secondarie nel mentre, poi ti rimane anche la suspense della storia durante il giorno.



Esatto... ed è come sto facendo io pure con GTA 5... ce l'ho da oltre un mese e mi mancano 16 missioni della storia... cosi non mi lamento come quelli che dopo qualche giorno l'avevano finito... non sapete godervelo!


----------



## Butcher (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto... ed è come sto facendo io pure con GTA 5... ce l'ho da oltre un mese e mi mancano 16 missioni della storia... cosi non mi lamento come quelli che dopo qualche giorno l'avevano finito... non sapete godervelo!



Idem, ce l'ho da tanto tempo, ci ho giocato un casino, ma mi manca molto dalla fine.


----------



## esjie (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stupenda la missione di Luisa Fontana quando devi piazzare le bombe per far saltare i due carri



*** ma sei già lì?  a sto' ritmo lo finisci dopodomani


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ma come diamine si fanno i duelli? :S


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Cerca in internet, non mi ricordo di preciso, facevo fatica pure io finchè non ho capito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fighissimo farsi accompagnare dalla diligenza e poi giunti a destinazione ucciderlo per riprendersi i soldi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Assurdo non riesco a fare la missione in cui devi sparare ai corvi sul granaio!


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

Quant'è bello!?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

oggi ho fatto secco un puma con il coltello e quindi ho superato il livello 5 di Predatore, subito dopo mi hanno sbranato 2 di Puma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quant'è bello!?



bello bello, però sinceramente per me non è un capolavoro come dite...poi magari cambierò idea visto che sto a metà e la mappa è enorme per farla con i cavalli


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bello bello, però sinceramente per me non è un capolavoro come dite...poi magari cambierò idea visto che sto a metà e la mappa è enorme per farla con i cavalli



Concordo, bello ma non un capolavoro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Appena finito..non ci credo...John


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

cioè tu già l'hai finito? Io ancora sto a metà e l'ho preso tipo 3-4 mesi fa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cioè tu già l'hai finito? Io ancora sto a metà e l'ho preso tipo 3-4 mesi fa



Mi sono dedicato solo alle missioni principale e secondarie.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Appena finito..non ci credo...John


Sicuro di averlo finito?
Perché potrebbe esserci ancora qualcosa da fare


----------



## Livestrong (2 Novembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Sicuro di averlo finito?
> Perché potrebbe esserci ancora qualcosa da fare



Come rovinare un gioco da 10...

È l'unico videogame al quale ho giocato due volte, fatta eccezione per i vari rpg


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

credo che mi manca pochissimo per finirlo, ma quanto sono noiose ste ultime missioni...e i lupi, la mandria, gli orsi...


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> credo che mi manca pochissimo per finirlo, ma quanto sono noiose ste ultime missioni...e i lupi, la mandria, gli orsi...



Si verso la fine è un pò noioso con il figlio... anche a livello di storia non fa una grinza...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si verso la fine è un pò noioso con il figlio... anche a livello di storia non fa una grinza...



secondo me finirà con un colpo di scena...un finale da Rockstar


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> secondo me finirà con un colpo di scena...un finale da Rockstar



Mah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Comunque nel complesso mi aspettavo di più da sto gioco.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque nel complesso mi aspettavo di più da sto gioco.



Io lo metto secondo solo a San Andreas in classifica RockStar.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io lo metto secondo solo a San Andreas in classifica RockStar.



Hai mai giocato a Bully?


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

No, mi manca, è bello?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

finito...alla fine avevo ragione
cmq pure io mi aspettavo di più...mi annoiavo troppo andare da una parte all'altra con il cavallo perchè non c'è niente da vedere nel percorso...almeno in altri giochi mi gusto la città


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, mi manca, è bello?



Carino  Fai il bullo in un collage


----------



## Stex (28 Dicembre 2013)

preso 2 mesi fa.. devo ancora finirlo perchè lo trovo di una noia assoluta.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> preso 2 mesi fa.. devo ancora finirlo perchè lo trovo di una noia assoluta.



Addirittura! 

Beh, bisogna dire che magari rispetto ad un GTA l'ambientazione si è più noiosa. Ma d'altronde fa parte di quel momento storico, io credo che alla persone a cui piace il west piaccia fortemente questo gioco, viceversa no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Dicembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> preso 2 mesi fa.. devo ancora finirlo perchè lo trovo di una noia assoluta.



concordo infatti io l'avevo lasciato per 2 volte...ci mettevo una vita a spostarmi
John Marston resta un personaggio grandissimo pieno di carisma


----------



## Stex (29 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Addirittura!
> 
> Beh, bisogna dire che magari rispetto ad un GTA l'ambientazione si è più noiosa. Ma d'altronde fa parte di quel momento storico, io credo che alla persone a cui piace il west piaccia fortemente questo gioco, viceversa no.



ero indeciso tra questo e L.A NOIRE. Ma dopo aver letto i vostri commenti sono andato sul sicuro...xo non mi prende. credo che ora lo metto in parte . è il primo gioco che non finisco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> ero indeciso tra questo e L.A NOIRE. Ma dopo aver letto i vostri commenti sono andato sul sicuro...xo non mi prende. credo che ora lo metto in parte . è il primo gioco che non finisco.



L.A. Noire all'inizio è noioso, poi verso la metà ti fa rimanere incollato fino alla fine


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2013)

La noire è un gioco di una novità pazzesca! Però anche quello è molto particolare, non è detto piaccia!


----------



## Stex (29 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La noire è un gioco di una novità pazzesca! Però anche quello è molto particolare, non è detto piaccia!



per ovviare mi portano the last of us.


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> per ovviare mi portano the last of us.



Che li a prescindere dai gusti è un capolavoro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> per ovviare mi portano the last of us.



che io devo ancora prenderlo...


----------

